# Knifty Knitter



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

[*BJust wondering if anybody out there has the round looms? I do and I've made a couple of hats . I haven't used mine for a couple of years and thought I would pick it up again and try to make my grandkids mittens..But I don't know what loom to use. And do they have a beginners book? If anybody out there could help that would be great..Thanks..
BrendaB:banana02*:


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

this site has patterns for mittens
http://springyknitting.com/_wsn/page2.html


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for that link, I bought a set of round looms and I want to get more use out of them.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have to looms as well. Just google loom knitting patterns. You will be amazed at all the patterns out there!


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

oberhaslikid said:


> this site has patterns for mittens
> http://springyknitting.com/_wsn/page2.html


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Thank you so much!
Brenda*


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

kandmcockrell said:


> I have to looms as well. Just google loom knitting patterns. You will be amazed at all the patterns out there!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank you I wasn't sure how to google it I'm sure I'll send lots of time looking and working with my loom..
BRenda


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.robertscrafts.com/projects/projects.php?prdindex=kniftyknitter&dsp=list

might have some..


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

Bricore said:


> http://www.robertscrafts.com/projects/projects.php?prdindex=kniftyknitter&dsp=list
> 
> might have some..


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank you I will check it out..
Brenda


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

You can actually buy looms just for mittens-I've found the set on ebay for about 10 bucks. I'll be gifting them to myself after Christmas......lol


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

Ninn said:


> You can actually buy looms just for mittens-I've found the set on ebay for about 10 bucks. I'll be gifting them to myself after Christmas......lol


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
That sounds great can you tell me what the name of the loom is? I want to get one.. Now I'm excited.. 
Brenda


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

decoraccentsinc.com/free_loom_patterns.htm

www.loomknitting.com

www.provocraft.com

www.loomknitterscircle.com

I love loom knitting, and just bought myself the infinity afghan loom as an early Christmas present yesterday. 

anette


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Anette for the web sites. I'd been needing a pattern for a cap & found one easily. Also love your little saying about sushi.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

Old Swampgirl said:


> Thanks Anette for the web sites. I'd been needing a pattern for a cap & found one easily. Also love your little saying about sushi.


You are very welcome. There are also a couple of yahoo groups for loom knitting, will see if I can find them again.

DD eats (and loves) sushi. I cant even begin to think about it.

anette


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Ty KnittingPatternCentral.com , they have lots of free loom knitting patterns. I just started loom knitting a couple of months ago and have had lots of fun and made of gifts for Christmas. It's amazing what you can find patterns for, doggie sweaters, pocketbooks, spiders for Halloween, snowmen and so much more. Enjoy,

PQ


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

anettemartinrn said:


> decoraccentsinc.com/free_loom_patterns.htm
> 
> www.loomknitting.com
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank you I will check them out tomorrow.. I ordered myself the mitten loom I hope I like it I'm waiting for it to come in.. Thanks again..
Brenda


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

PonderosaQ said:


> Ty KnittingPatternCentral.com , they have lots of free loom knitting patterns. I just started loom knitting a couple of months ago and have had lots of fun and made of gifts for Christmas. It's amazing what you can find patterns for, doggie sweaters, pocketbooks, spiders for Halloween, snowmen and so much more. Enjoy,
> 
> PQ


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*thank you do you have a loom? I will check it out tomorrow..
Brenda*


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

hi everyone, I just joined today and the reason I found you is I was doing a search for something and i also do loom knitting so I figured, I'd say hi. How did the original op's mittens come out?


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

tytbody said:


> hi everyone, I just joined today and the reason I found you is I was doing a search for something and i also do loom knitting so I figured, I'd say hi. How did the original op's mittens come out?


Welcome!!!!:bouncy::banana02::dance:

Shawna


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/how-to-loom-knit.html#patterns


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

HIHIHIHIHI!!!

Good heavens that's a lot of patterns! and with pictures  I tried one of the round looms a while back, but I've knitted since I was a kid and I found the looms felt "odd" in my hands. But they sure do produce lovely items! And they're a godsend for people with any arthritis...good friend of mine was able to use a loom to produce a lot of cool Christmas presents this year :dance:


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

tytbody said:


> hi everyone, I just joined today and the reason I found you is I was doing a search for something and i also do loom knitting so I figured, I'd say hi. How did the original op's mittens come out?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Welcome I hope u will like it here so many nice folks..I haven't made mittens yet cause I just got my mitten loom before christmas and have been very busy. Has anybody out there made dishcloths with there loom? 
Blessings Brenda
:bouncy::sing::dance:


----------

